# Metal Master a good website to order from?



## sac36555 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey guys-

I came across Metalmaster website and saw they had some Tanaka knives really cheap. Almost to cheap to be real. Are they a legitimate website? Are they selling authentic products?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes, MetalMaster is a legitimate and very reputable website. I have ordered several knives from MetalMaster and never had a problem.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2017)

I had a very poor experience with them, no response, had to start a refunding by PayPal.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 28, 2017)

Absolutely legit. Peoples grip is slow shipping & lack of response. His Tanaka's are very rough finish the spines & choils need rounding. The handles are mostly D ho wood with horn collars. 

I have ordered quite a few Tanaka G3 and VG10 Nashiji 240mm gyuto's from him resell to cooks & culinary students. Best VG10 I have used excellent HT & hrt62. 

The wait can be 3 weeks. Last Tanaka I ordered from him was a 240mm full carbon blade 125.00. Had the D handle did a refinish job on it. Nice hunk of carbon steel that gets razor sharp & falls thu food. Only took a week from Japan to Hawaii. 5.00 shipping.

If you want a cheap quality blade hard to beat MM Tanaka's. Just have to do some touchups excellent blades for the price.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 28, 2017)

My coworker ordered a knife thru them. Took forever and F&F is rough, but its the cheapest youll find


----------



## chinacats (Dec 28, 2017)

keithsaltydog said:


> Absolutely legit. Peoples grip is slow shipping & lack of response. His Tanaka's are very rough finish the spines & choils need rounding. The handles are mostly D ho wood with horn collars.
> 
> The wait can be 3 weeks. Last Tanaka I ordered from him was a 240mm full carbon blade 125.00. Had the D handle did a refinish job on it. Nice hunk of carbon steel that gets razor sharp & falls thu food. Only took a week from Japan to Hawaii. 5.00 shipping.
> 
> If you want a cheap quality blade hard to beat MM Tanaka's. Just have to do some touchups excellent blades for the price.



+1

As stated, must be patient.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 28, 2017)

Just went to the site. The Nashiji VG10 are now listed with plastic bolsters. The picture ho wood looks flush to bolster. I ordered a 240mm because I have handles knocked off other knives with real horn can put on the Tanaka.

You can see how many knives he has of each. Noticed the Tanaka carbon kurouchi still has the horn bolster. Most of these knives will sell out fast.


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks @sac36555 for posting the question. Saved me from reviving an old thread. Worth reading if you want some insights into Metal Master: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...00-Atoma-Experience-Ordering-from-Metalmaster
Basically, all above is spot on - basic Tanakas, stones, slow or no communication, slow delivery but all at a good price. I actually pulled out from a sale once thinking it was taking too long. Got a PayPal refund same day - didn't realise that PayPal now allows 180 days to lodge a claim. Shopped again recently for a synthetic stone - came in two weeks at a very good price.


----------



## sac36555 (Dec 29, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Thanks @sac36555 for posting the question. Saved me from reviving an old thread. Worth reading if you want some insights into Metal Master: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...00-Atoma-Experience-Ordering-from-Metalmaster
> Basically, all above is spot on - basic Tanakas, stones, slow or no communication, slow delivery but all at a good price. I actually pulled out from a sale once thinking it was taking too long. Got a PayPal refund same day - didn't realise that PayPal now allows 180 days to lodge a claim. Shopped again recently for a synthetic stone - came in two weeks at a very good price.



Marek07, great article for a read. I was amazed when I saw the Tanakas so cheap I thought they might be fake. I dont mind doing a sanding if needed for those prices!


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 20, 2018)

To add some even more recent data to this thread.... Ordered a 140 Atoma plate & a Shapton Pro 320 stone from MM through his eBay store on Friday March 16th at night EST. No update yet but will post back when I get a shipping (EMS) notification. 

Wish me luck although I'm pretty patient.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 20, 2018)

I hope you paid by PayPal, so you're safe.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 20, 2018)

Benuser said:


> I hope you paid by PayPal, so you're safe.


Indeed


----------



## chinacats (Mar 20, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> To add some even more recent data to this thread.... Ordered a 140 Atoma plate & a Shapton Pro 320 stone from MM through his eBay store on Friday March 16th at night EST. No update yet but will post back when I get a shipping (EMS) notification.
> 
> Wish me luck although I'm pretty patient.



No need for luck...just be patient...actually wasn't aware that mm even had an ebay site...I've probably ordered from him at least 10 times and only lesson is communication sucks but you'll get your stuff and the price is always very nice.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 21, 2018)

Remember the Ginsan Nashiji rough pear finish D handles with horn. Excellent blades for the price. First went to VG-10 because it's cheaper. His VG-10 is best I have used so no big deal. The plastic bolsters now can't stand those. Rehandled both a 240mm & 210mm bought this year. A 210mm Nashiji is 95.00 & the 240mm is 120.00. Many Japanese blades have been going up in price. Sent him a message saying he could raise prices some on the Nashiji blades & put the horn back instead of the plastic.

Since James only carries Ginsan Nashiji now with nice octagon handle the lite is not a bad deal.


----------



## krx927 (Mar 21, 2018)

Order and paid for one stone.

I never received any info on shipping, neither any feedback on my inquires. Luckily I paid with PayPal and was refunded.

Never again!


----------



## Benuser (Mar 21, 2018)

krx927 said:


> Order and paid for one stone.
> 
> I never received any info on shipping, neither any feedback on my inquires. Luckily I paid with PayPal and was refunded.
> 
> Never again!



Exactly the same here I'm afraid.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 21, 2018)

krx927 said:


> Order and paid for one stone.
> 
> I never received any info on shipping, neither any feedback on my inquires. Luckily I paid with PayPal and was refunded.
> 
> Never again!



He doesn't do either...but will ship your product if you're patient...


----------



## Benuser (Mar 21, 2018)

I started the refund procedure after four weeks, and got my money almost immediately back. Metalmaster didn't oppose, as he hadn't sent it at that moment.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 21, 2018)

I have faith that my items will eventually make an appearance. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 21, 2018)

Tempting to ask you every single day for an update...


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 21, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Tempting to ask you every single day for an update...


You're welcome to harass me about it lol


----------



## dwalker (Mar 21, 2018)

I've ordered lots of stuff from him. The longest wait for me was right at 6 weeks but I always get my stuff.


----------



## Butters (Mar 21, 2018)

Ive ordered a stone from him and it took 6 or 7 weeks to get to the UK. I had pretty much given up on it, but it did turn up. Shite stone it was too - felt like it was picked up off a building site.


----------



## YG420 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ive had an order come 4-6 weeks with no communication, ive also waited on another order for about 4 weeks until he finally messaged me that the item was out of stock and sent a refund


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 21, 2018)

We get spoiled in this instant computer feedback age. I waited 3 months for a replacement glass pot for my pour over coffee maker. They sent the charcoal filters in 3 weeks told me were out of stock for the pot & another outlet was shipping it. I had to get after them to eventually get it.

I don't think Takeshi Kuroda puts much importance to English e-mails. Probably has someone translate when he does. He must be getting a lot, bought last 210mm on his site. He sent me a conformation e-mail when I ordered apologizing if shipping takes to long, got it in less than 2 weeks.

Janice ordered a North Face Gore-Tex Rain Shell she can use here in Hawaii and layer under it in colder climates. We went to the North Face store at Ala Moana. Didn't have the color she wanted, no problem, they pay the shipping & came to our house 3 days later. The shipping was not cheap. Mall type stores are under siege. Just look at how many made huge store closings in 2017 or completely went belly up. Now Hawaii charges state sales tax to all Amazon items.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 21, 2018)

He has very good prices on certain things, like aboynamedsuita wrote in the thread Marek referenced, the price of Atoma plates at MM vs their prices in Canadian stores is well worth the wait IMO


----------



## Xenif (Mar 21, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> He has very good prices on certain things, like aboynamedsuita wrote in the thread Marek referenced, the price of Atoma plates at MM vs their prices in Canadian stores is well worth the wait IMO


Not to mention ordering from japan actually saves us 12-15% due to taxes vs. domestic purchase. Just got an Atoma from him 3.5 weeks after ordering and a Tanaka KU on the way


----------



## Benuser (Mar 21, 2018)

After my misadventure with Metalmaster I went with toolsfromjapan.com
Stuart Tierney is a very serious guy.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 21, 2018)

Benuser said:


> After my misadventure with Metalmaster I went with toolsfromjapan.com
> Stuart Tierney is a very serious guy.



Stu is excellent but in all honesty he can be every bit as slow as MM. He usually does post a note on his homepage when he is behind his usual.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 21, 2018)

Multiple purchases from Takeshi. Flaky on responses but he's super busy and a one man show. I like the guy. Good stuff!


----------



## inzite (Mar 21, 2018)

metalmaster is legit.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 23, 2018)

Got my shipping confirmation and EMS tracking number this morning...4 days after placing the order..not bad.


----------



## inzite (Mar 23, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Got my shipping confirmation and EMS tracking number this morning...4 days after placing the order..not bad.



u should learn to trust the gang. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 23, 2018)

inzite said:


> u should learn to trust the gang. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hey I trust!


----------



## K813zra (Mar 23, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Got my shipping confirmation and EMS tracking number this morning...4 days after placing the order..not bad.



Agreed, not bad but I think that we have all been spoiled because some vendors or even a lot these days will get you a confirmation same day.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 23, 2018)

Not complaints from me


----------



## K813zra (Mar 23, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Not complaints from me



Me either. I just think we forget sometimes that some of these smaller vendors can take time to get things in the post is all.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh yea I know what you mean...between JNS and Amazon doing completed shipping in like 2-3 days I've been spoiled as well. MM is legit tho!


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 30, 2018)

Update: So my order was placed with Metal Master on March 19, shipped out March 23 (I think he may ship stuff out only on Fridays), it was delivered to me on March 29. I chose EMS shipping option, the tracking number didn't show anything once the parcel had left outward office in Osaka and Canada Post didn't have it in their system either. No delivery notice, just appeared one afternoon. 10days total time is more than legit IMO! Buy with confidence I'd say.


----------



## gaijin (Mar 30, 2018)

My delivery was a little slower, but mainly due to the postal service it seems: Order on March 7, sent on March 10, arrived yesterday.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 30, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Update: So my order was placed with Metal Master on March 19, shipped out March 23 (I think he may ship stuff out only on Fridays), it was delivered to me on March 29. I chose EMS shipping option, the tracking number didn't show anything once the parcel had left outward office in Osaka and Canada Post didn't have it in their system either. No delivery notice, just appeared one afternoon. 10days total time is more than legit IMO! Buy with confidence I'd say.



I always go with EMS. SAL is slow! 10 days isn't bad at all. Pretty average from my experience in ordering direct. However, I have got from JCK in 5 days before!


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 21, 2018)

Just to add another datapoint. I took the 'gamble' on an Atoma stone (cheaper to import than buy in EU, even if I get hit by customs)... 
Ordered Apr 11, got a tracking ID apr 16... but it took at least several days for it to actually work on the Japanpost tracking. It eventually showed up there at Apr 18.
So it's not quick, but so far at least the cogs are turning.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 21, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Just to add another datapoint. I took the 'gamble' on an Atoma stone (cheaper to import than buy in EU, even if I get hit by customs)...
> Ordered Apr 11, got a tracking ID apr 16... but it took at least several days for it to actually work on the Japanpost tracking. It eventually showed up there at Apr 18.
> So it's not quick, but so far at least the cogs are turning.



Atoma 140??


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 21, 2018)

Yep. I ran the numbers and even if I get hit by customs it'll be cheaper than K&T... and since they're out of stock faster too. 
The currently rather favourable dollar exchange rate helps a lot.

Admittedly, if I do get hit by customs the difference will be marginal, but since K&T was out of stock anyway I figured I'd take the gamble. Best case scenario it's quite a bit cheaper. Worst case scenario it's just faster. But I if K&T actually had them in stock I'd probably get them there; their prices on them are pretty good.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 24, 2018)

The gods of shipping smiled upon me... arrived at my house today, package never even eventered customs at all... So I guess I got lucky on my gamble. Total time 13 days. Given that even EMS already tends to take at least a week to arrive here I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised at the speed. Was expecting it to take two months after all the horror stories.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 24, 2018)

Excellent news!


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 24, 2018)

N=1 though; it's no guarantee... but I figured I'd just add my data point.

It does make me wonder though, whether Dutch customs even bothers to check SAL at all; as I said it never even entered customs, even though the value mentioned on the package is over the 22,- limit. Maybe they don't bother to check all the cheaper SAL stuff because they think there's nothing of value in there? Could be blind luck, could be policy. My EMS packages all went through customs (you can see it in the tracking records) even when they came through for free because they agreed that they were of no value... :whistling:


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Apr 24, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> I came across Metalmaster website and saw they had some Tanaka knives really cheap. Almost to cheap to be real. Are they a legitimate website? Are they selling authentic products?


i'm actually really glad you mentioned these guys, I saw them but never checked them out, they are awesome! They have Tons of stuff for really cheap! Cheaper than ebay, granted I don't know what shipping is. They Had a huge selection of natural stones for cheap but now almost all of them are sold out, now there's only like 5.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Apr 24, 2018)

holy moly! metal master is awesome! i'm definitely going to have to buy something from them next time! There's a pretty sick gyuto vg10 that would be perfect for my next line knife


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 24, 2018)

You'd have to look google around to look at experiences with their natural stones; I vaguely recall people having some mixed experiences there. But you're better off looking it up so you can read it from the horse's mouth instead of it's ass...
The shipping is really cheap if you're at least a little bit patient and ship through SAL (like I did).


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Apr 25, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> You'd have to look google around to look at experiences with their natural stones; I vaguely recall people having some mixed experiences there. But you're better off looking it up so you can read it from the horse's mouth instead of it's ass...
> The shipping is really cheap if you're at least a little bit patient and ship through SAL (like I did).



Yeah theres a knife on there, actually the style weve been talking about that would be perfect! Im waiting for them to write back and I think I may have to throw that on my maxed out credit!


----------



## daveb (Apr 25, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> N=1 though; it's no guarantee... but I figured I'd just add my data point.
> 
> It does make me wonder though, whether Dutch customs even bothers to check SAL at all; as I said it never even entered customs, even though the value mentioned on the package is over the 22,- limit. Maybe they don't bother to check all the cheaper SAL stuff because they think there's nothing of value in there? Could be blind luck, could be policy. My EMS packages all went through customs (you can see it in the tracking records) even when they came through for free because they agreed that they were of no value... :whistling:




Maybe they'll come at night...:spiteful:


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 28, 2018)

Does anyone know whats up with his webpage?!? Looks like his domain was taken over. I was just on it the other day and now its a no go.


----------



## Marek07 (May 28, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Does anyone know whats up with his webpage?!? Looks like his domain was taken over. I was just on it the other day and now its a no go.


Don't know for sure but it looks like his domain is up for grabs. Also his eBay (metalmasterjp) only shows 14 items. Perhaps his business is finishing up... ??? I'm only speculating. Does any one have some information on this?


----------



## Badgertooth (May 28, 2018)

Holy smokes. I literally bought something there just over a week ago.


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 28, 2018)

Crap so its just not me.. damn
It was up i think the night before last.. was just about to buy but got distracted and refreshed the page tonight and found that
Say it aint so..

I did message him through the bay tonight so maybe therell be an answer..


----------



## Badgertooth (May 28, 2018)

On reflection it was more like a month ago, but I was checking my account page about a week ago. He only shipped half my order and didnt reply to anything and next thing I know theres a refund notification and now his website is down. Could be a deeper malaise at play.


----------



## Xenif (May 28, 2018)

Hope he comes back, although I've noticed his website was getting updated less frequently versus earlier and most knives have dwindled to only a few in stock. My last communicate from Mr. Kuroda was end of April re:shipping delays, but eventually everything was shipped.


----------



## tgfencer (May 28, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Does anyone know whats up with his webpage?!? Looks like his domain was taken over. I was just on it the other day and now its a no go.



I've seen his domain down at least once before and he renewed it. Not saying that's whats happening now, however.


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 28, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> I've seen his domain down at least once before and he renewed it. Not saying that's whats happening now, however.



Thinking good thoughts...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 28, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Thinking good thoughts...



Still has a storefront on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/str/japanesetoolsmetalmaster


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 28, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Still has a storefront on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/str/japanesetoolsmetalmaster



Yeah Ive messaged him yesterday through the bay but havent heard back. 
Hope all is well weather wise for you guys down there


----------



## brooksie967 (May 28, 2018)

Knowing Takeshi, I bet he forgot to pay the bills for his domain. This isn't the first time his site has expired.


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 28, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> Knowing Takeshi, I bet he forgot to pay the bills for his domain. This isn't the first time his site has expired.


Ill take that as good news


----------



## brooksie967 (May 28, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Ill take that as good news



He's a strange cat for sure but I like the guy!


----------



## chinacats (May 30, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> He's a strange cat for sure but I like the guy!



Me too.


----------



## GreenbergWoods (May 30, 2018)

I tried them out once, service was Meh but i was wary. Chef Knives to Go is my go to. Dont see much reason to shop elsewhere unless its a really unique piece.


----------



## brainsausage (May 30, 2018)

GreenbergWoods said:


> I tried them out once, service was Meh but i was wary. Chef Knives to Go is my go to. Dont see much reason to shop elsewhere unless its a really unique piece.



This feels like a probe...


----------



## Marek07 (May 30, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> Knowing Takeshi, I bet he forgot to pay the bills for his domain. This isn't the first time his site has expired.


Good guess, I think. His site is back up and running!


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 30, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Good guess, I think. His site is back up and running!



Indeed good news! Cause I like shopping the world for what I want irate1:
Thanks for the heads &#128406;


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 30, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> I've seen his domain down at least once before and he renewed it. Not saying that's whats happening now, however.



Good call... you and brooksie get bonus points for recognizing patterns


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 30, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> This feels like a probe...



take it out I feel pressure


----------



## Badgertooth (May 30, 2018)

GreenbergWoods said:


> I tried them out once, service was Meh but i was wary. Chef Knives to Go is my go to. Dont see much reason to shop elsewhere unless its a really unique piece.



You baiting us?


----------



## Kingkor (May 30, 2018)

GreenbergWoods said:


> I tried them out once, service was Meh but i was wary. Chef Knives to Go is my go to. Dont see much reason to shop elsewhere unless its a really unique piece.


Spam report


----------



## Badgertooth (May 30, 2018)

Or a sly shill for some overpriced woods on their semi hilarious custom handles that have us sicking up in the back of our throats?


----------



## RDalman (May 30, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Or a sly shill for some overpriced woods on their semi hilarious custom handles that have us sicking up in the back of our throats?



Theeeere we go, I think bingo &#128518;


----------



## chinacats (May 30, 2018)

GreenbergWoods said:


> I tried them out once, service was *not bad for the $* but i was wary. ****** Knives to Go is my *no go*. Dont see much reason to shop there.



FTFY...

Agree...Shillstorm


----------



## StonedEdge (May 30, 2018)

MM is legit no matter how dense one is.


----------



## daveb (May 30, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Shillstorm



Nah, new guy. Let's be more welcoming.


----------



## JBroida (May 30, 2018)

daveb said:


> Nah, new guy. Let's be more welcoming.



yeah... its a bit crazy that someone can come on here, post something, and without any knowledge of the history of this forum or the community be berated for what they posted, without even being given the benifit of doubt. We all need to relax a bit.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 30, 2018)

chinacats said:


> FTFY...
> 
> Agree...Shillstorm



Haha! Why do you all hate CNTG? You cant even post their urls here. Why? Seriously just asking, not trying to ruffle potato chips


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 30, 2018)

JBroida said:


> yeah... its a bit crazy that someone can come on here, post something, and without any knowledge of the history of this forum or the community be berated for what they posted, without even being given the benifit of doubt. We all need to relax a bit.



You always come in at the right moment with a good voice of reason, I really respect that.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 30, 2018)

JBroida said:


> yeah... its a bit crazy that someone can come on here, post something, and without any knowledge of the history of this forum or the community be berated for what they posted, without even being given the benifit of doubt. We all need to relax a bit.



+1 
Advice 
Is best given diplomatically...
as Jon is demonstrating here.


----------



## buffhr (May 30, 2018)

Well seems like MM website is back up, not much stock but its up!


----------



## WildBoar (May 30, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Haha! Why do you all hate CNTG? You cant even post their urls here. Why? Seriously just asking, not trying to ruffle potato chips


Maybe do a search. But suffice it to say this forum would not exist if it were not for some questionable tactics by CNTG a few years ago. Many people here likely did business with them years ago, but these days have a lot more options and tend to not want to give them our hard-earned dollars.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 30, 2018)

> CNTG



N = Nowledge :rofl:


----------



## HRC_64 (May 30, 2018)

Back to metal master....
MM is up and running >>>


----------



## chinacats (May 30, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> N = Nowledge :rofl:



It's just a nock.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 30, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> N = Nowledge :rofl:



Haha yeah you dont spell nives like that?!


----------

